

Snapchat is worth more than $3B - Ataub24
http://alexstechthoughts.com/post/67472996857/snapchat-is-worth-more-than-3b

======
jburwell
To my mind, the Snapchat business plan is as follows:

    
    
        1. Collect lots of ephemeral photos from lots of people
        2. ??
        3. Profit!!
    

So you have all of these users and all of these ephemeral photos flowing your
severs. Thus far, all you have made the case for is an incredibly high
hosting/AWS bill. The 2000 crash proved that eyeballs do not automatically
translate to dollars. This article seems to simply hand wave away that lesson.
I agree that _should_ be a way to find profits from such a mass of data and
large user base. However, I have yet see anyone publicly articulate a concrete
business model which yields revenues let alone profits.

